# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  kolam di tempat kerja....

## siunk

kebetulan udah lama pengen bikin kolam yang agak gedean dikit di banding kolam di rumah...akhirnya sambil renovasi pabrik, sekalian bikin kolam aja sekalian..
setelah konsultasi ama beberapa senior, akhirnya bulan january kemaren mulai start buat kolam....sekalian sambil nunggu selesainya renovasi pabrik yang dari bulan oktober kaga selesai selesai sampe sekarang...huhuhuhu

ukuran kolam minimalis ajah....kolam utama 4,2 x 8,6 meter dengan kedalaman terendah 1,6 meter dan kedalaman terdalam 1,8 meter...untuk filter lebar 80 cm x 1,2 meter per chamber dengan kedalaman 1,6 meter...dengan design up down semi gantung 70 cm di atas permukaan kolam

BD pake dua buah dengan ukuran pipa 6 inch, vortex ukuran 1,2 meter satu buah, ruang pompa ukuran 1 kubik yang pake dua pompa , satu unit kapasitas 30 kubik/jam dan satu pompa kapasitas 20 kubik per jam.....

kolam minimalis, soalnya cuma di datengi seminggu 2 kali ajah (itu juga kalo inget...hehhee) ,,,biar karyawan dan yg kerja pada lebih semangat ..hehhee..

chamber rencananya diisi full jap matt, chamber terakhir pake sand filter , di jumper buat air terjun ukuran lebar 70 cm, pake pompa bosco 200 watt hasil beli di koi-s kemaren

di lapis pake flexy coat..beli sebagian di koi-s juga...abis 50 kg...

mohon dukungan, supaya kolam cepet jadi....ini sebagian penampakannya....



tampak muka,,



vortex, cukup satu aja..



sistem backwash, di sebelahnya ruang pompa....back wash satu gagang pvc mewakili 2 chamber sekaligus...jadi engga terlalu banyak pipa



kaya gini ajah ..minimalis..



penampakan lainnya



videonya ...







terima kasih buat om wahyudi, om lim johan, om wen, yang banyak support pembuatan kolam ini.....ntar saya upload lagi ya....( mudah mudahan bulan depan udah running...) :Pray2:

----------


## edwardke

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tsubosumi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilokal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

makasih makasih.......ini mah kolam kolam an atuh.....jauh sama kolam kolam senior senior yang laen.....tinggal pasang filter buat kurangin besi, mangan ajah nih.....rencana  mau pasang filter ultra filtration.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

ikan tester Koi Sakai? gak sayang Om?

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

> Boleh nitip karashi & Chagoi ya om....


sip...special buat ko wen..apa sih yang engga boleh...hahhaaa

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Ntar Saya pm ya..hehehe

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

> update terbaru...karena sibuk kerjaan di tempat lain
> 
> 
> ini filter yang di pake untuk masukin air ke kolam...ultra filtrasi buatan amrik ukuran membran 10 inch...buat saring besi dan mangan sampe 0 % ...kapasitas 5 kubik perjam....biasa di pake sebelum masuk mesin RO....
> 
> 
> 
> ini penampakannya lagi 
> 
> ...


gokil,,, pake RO....

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> salam kenal...kolamnya om siunk mantab tenan 
> Berhubung filtrasi full japmat, ditambahin bakki shower dr bahan SS buat polishing air dr chamber spy lbh kinclong lagi, tempatnya bisa diatas water fall.cm atap dicoak dikit biar bisa 4 tingkat, saya ga bermaksud meracuni om...cm ngomporin aja hehehe


Wah kalau udah segini sih saya rasa gak perlu BS lagi om.....

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

> sakai lagi, kalo liat jadwal manggung mereka...hahhaha


lagu mereka sepertinya merdu sekali..lho koq? 

kalo kolamnya udah bening kayaknya asik nih nongkrongin kolamnya Om Siunk..

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abraham Sanda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrytia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

> akhirnya berkesempatan lihat langsung
> 
> Grow Out Broooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahhaha..aduh om Dodo, kan udah liat sendiri kolam saya mah minimalis buanget....

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

